# English setter pups for sell



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Robb, aka Western Charm on the DWR forums has a litter of pups for sell. I took a male out of this litter a couple of weeks ago and he is awesome. I told Robb I would spread the word. There is orange/white, black/white and a tricolored male. If anyone is intrested give him a call at 801-495-0749


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Robb is a good guy. Can't go wrong with these pups.


----------



## chkrhntr (Sep 20, 2007)

I will throw a shout out for Robbs pups also. If you are looking for one, he has some good ones.


----------

